# Die 10 besten Rache-Filme der letzten 20 Jahre



## AliciaKo (23. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die 10 besten Rache-Filme der letzten 20 Jahre* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Die 10 besten Rache-Filme der letzten 20 Jahre*


----------



## golani79 (23. November 2018)

Wenn man Oldboy nennt, könnte man gleich die anderen beiden Filme aus der Vengeance Trilogy mitnennen.

Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance und Lady Vengeance

Ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## shaboo (24. November 2018)

Kill Bill Vol. 1 macht ohne Vol. 2 eher wenig Sinn.


----------



## RenoRaines (27. November 2018)

Die 10 besten Rachefilme und da ist nicht I Spit on your Grave (2011) dabei?

Davon abgesehen ist 96 Hours doch kein Rache Film!


----------

